# Worms - Pup 6 weeks old



## TBSNone (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi

We have just got a pup (Jack Russell x Staff), very tiny and we were told it is 6 weeks old and has been wormed.

Her tum is bloated and she is passing lots of worms which are long and thin.... she has just had a poo and it was only worms. Some are moving......

My daughter (her pup) called the vets today and she was told that she can only be dewormed at 8 weeks. She is not interested in eating but she seems playful when awake.

If one cannot worm pre 8 weeks, then a) was the previous owner fibbing and b) is there something which I can buy, or do now?

Many thanks
Tina


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Drontal can be used to worm puppies of under 8 weeks, they even make a liquid version for very small puppies. You can buy it online or get it from your vets/pet shop. This is what you're looking for: Drontal
The Drontal Plus tablets can also be given to puppies, you might have to cut the tablet to get the right dossage for your pup's weight though.

You may want to check with your vet if there was any reason why they didn't want to worm until 8 weeks in case there is a specific reason for your pup.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

We use panacur paste for our pups, Its really good


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

why did the breeder let it go at 6 weeks?
it still needs mums milk and antobodies for another couple of weeks.


----------



## TBSNone (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm not sure why. My daughter went to get it. She had recently been done via a scam re a puppy and was very upset and desperately wanted a pup. If I'd been there, I would've asked the question.....

I've just called the vets and they want to charge £96 emergency fee plus meds and I just don't have it! 

My daughter has just gone running down to Tescos to see if she can get some carnation milk and also see if they have Drontal there.

We will be going to our normal vet tomorrow asap but I'm really worried now as she seems docile.... 

Tina


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Good luck with her. I hope the vet can get her fixed up tomorrow.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

seriously dont bother with any wormer from a supermarket,waste of money!pup should have been wormed at 2,4,6,8 weeks before leaving mum,i only hope it hasnt sustained any internal damage from such a bad worm burden
and any vet who says pups cant be wormed until after 8 weeks should be avoided!! panacur is gentle enough for pups from 2 weeks of age.
Also i wouldnt bother with any milk,it could just upset her,feed a good quality puppy food.little and often.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> seriously dont bother with any wormer from a supermarket,waste of money!pup should have been wormed at 2,4,6,8 weeks before leaving mum,i only hope it hasnt sustained any internal damage from such a bad worm burden
> and any vet who says pups cant be wormed until after 8 weeks should be avoided!! panacur is gentle enough for pups from 2 weeks of age.
> Also i wouldnt bother with any milk,it could just upset her,feed a good quality puppy food.little and often.


They're looking for Drontal at the supermarket which is a good quality wormer used by vets and now available without prescription. I would agree not to bother with any own brand wormers though as they can do more harm than good.
To be honest it might be worth leaving it until you see your vet tomorrow if you can get an early appointment as they might want to use a different treatment.


----------



## TBSNone (Aug 7, 2009)

Daughter just got back and I diluted the carnation 1spoon to 3 water. Just as she was showing an interest, she vomited which was clear but there was a worm in it. I am freaked out here! 

I put her by the milk and she has had some .... is this good? And yes, she will be going to the vets as soon as it opens.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

you wont get drontal from a supermarket,only pets at home/similar and vets.supermarkets only stock johnsons and sherleys which are rubbish


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

TBSNone said:


> Daughter just got back and I diluted the carnation 1spoon to 3 water. Just as she was showing an interest, she vomited which was clear but there was a worm in it. I am freaked out here!
> 
> I put her by the milk and she has had some .... is this good? And yes, she will be going to the vets as soon as it opens.


Hopefully she will make a full recovery,however worms can do serious harm internally,she may have a sensitive stomach,or certain intollerances for her lifetime due to her bad start
if i were you i would be ringing the breeder for a chat!!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

what are you feeding her??


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Drontal can be bought at Lloyds chemist, dowt if they are open now but 9am they will be.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Please be careful the worms your puppy has are not passed onto anyone ,humans can be ill from them
Hope your puppy is ok,its a worry about the rest of the litter aswell,the breeder does not sound so good
Hope it all turns out ok


----------



## TBSNone (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry for late response but we were all anxious and with pup. 

Originally, my daughter got some Bakers Complete Puppy and some Pal Puppy in sachets as we were not sure which she would like. Yesterday, when she arrived home, we offered her both and she went mad in both bowls, really enjoying herself. I cannot really say how much she ate as it was everywhere.

I noticed the worms in her stool this morning. However, from what I could see, they were not moving and armed with the info that she had been wormed, I just thought they were dead ones. However, as mentioned previously, the day got worse in terms of worms but she was still lively. Only this evening did the situation become worse with the amount of live worms etc.

She was not interested in eating today but did have a drink of water.

Update: daughter got the carnation and I diluted 1 spoon of carnation to 3 parts water and she has been drinking this all evening and we've had some good spurts of action and playing (thank god!).

Thank you everyone for your advice and I'm really glad I found this site! I personally have had many many dogs, cats, birds, tortoises, monkeys, even a mongoose (lived in Africa for 20yrs), hamsters, gerbils, fish, rabbits (heck, didn't know I'd had so many!) but a) I've not had such a small pup before and b) I didn't buy her myself. My daughter has learnt a few lessons here too.

She will be going to the vet first thing and I will post here the results.

And we have been careful with the worms which were immediate removed with the newspaper into the outside bin.

Regards
Tina


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> seriously dont bother with any wormer from a supermarket,waste of money!pup should have been wormed at 2,4,6,8 weeks before leaving mum,i only hope it hasnt sustained any internal damage from such a bad worm burden
> and any vet who says pups cant be wormed until after 8 weeks should be avoided!! panacur is gentle enough for pups from 2 weeks of age.
> Also i wouldnt bother with any milk,it could just upset her,feed a good quality puppy food.little and often.


I agree, as a breeder mine are wormed at 2, 4, 6, 8 and 10 weeks. In addition, never use dairy milk. If you can locate goats milk and blend it with a good dry puppy food then heat lightly this will help but at the same time the pup needs a good worming medication asap. Dairy milk will upset the pups stomach and can and generally does cause diarrhea which can bring on dehydration.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so glad to hear your taking her to the vets an overload of worms like that can is a killer that breeder you got her from is a disgrace! i agree about the carnation milk it can cause upset stomachs i would get her some puppy milk like whelpi just to try to get something inside her, i really hope she'll be ok x

just to add Bakers and pal are really poor quality foods i would get her on something nutritious like Nature diet if i were you


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hiya 
Sounds like roundworms - pups are usually infested with them and are passed on from mum when feeding - in a pup this small panacur liquid or granules is fab - your vet should have this?This is what we would use in practice and yes they should be wormed every 2 wks until twelve weeks and then monthly until 6 months and then every three months- this very much depends on the worming product that has been used though.Hope pup is ok.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

hi, under vet suggestion, i have used panacur 18.75% oral paste (for three days) on my two weeks old pups.

well they are large size, but still seemed tiny!
and the mother needed to be de-wormed as well (MILBEMAX, 2 ADULT PILLS AND ONE PUPPY PILL, because of her size) so to avoid passing the worms back to the pups living in the same quarters...

the treatment - for the pups - will have to be repeated some time in the next month or so (still waiting for the vet advice on that).


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

I really think you should get the puppy to the vets.

Quite clearly the breeder hasn't wormed the puppies at all, so I dread to think what else the breeder hasn't done. To let them go at 6 weeks is awful.


----------



## lynn9994 (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree about the milk whelpi is best. I always use drontal puppy suspension for my pups 2,4,6,8 weeks. hope the pup is doing well as we have not heard from you.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not old enuff to leave mum for starters and def sounds like mum and pups were never wormed pups can be wormed from 2 weeks hun but u must have pup weighed to ensure u give right dosage .
breeder needs a butt whipping for such a bad job tut tut!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

poochimama said:


> 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not old enuff to leave mum for starters and def sounds like mum and pups were never wormed pups can be wormed from 2 weeks hun but u must have pup weighed to ensure u give right dosage .
> breeder needs a butt whipping for such a bad job tut tut!


poochimama was being nice but crazy when she was talking about butt whipping lol! But yes breeder def needs talking to!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

gonna apologise now for not reading the whole thread...

6 weeks is too young but i am guessing thats already been covered.

I use panacur 10% soloution as its easier to worm with a liquid for my kittens and its suitable for pups too. hth x


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi, any news today? I hope your vet has been able to help the little one.


----------



## TBSNone (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi everyone!!

Apologies for not getting here sooner with an update.

Pup is bounding around the house, the size of a large hamster and eating everything in sight!!! 

Last night, after passing worms that were horrendous, plus vomitting one up!  I gave her diluted carnation as I didnt have any formula etc. The vet, when I'd phoned, said I needed to give her fluid to get her sugar up as she was sleeping and docile. Even after that she brightened up.

This morning, she was much brighter and managed to eat some pup food. I was so relieved. I diluted the carnation even further and she drank and drank (and wee'd and wee'd).

Took her to the vet and they gave me the Panacur paste which I gave her as soon as we got home. Now she is a rottweiller!!  She has eaten and drunk all night and is a different pup.

I will definitely invest in better food but my daughter bought it and she was told this by the petshop 

I would like to thank everyone for all the responses and I really did feel that someone was out there to help me when I really was freaking out and my daughter obviously thought I was a vet the pressure she was putting on me to solve it all!

We'll both be using this sight and my daughter definitely will! I will post a pic of pup (Morgan) as soon as I have one!

Regards
Tina, Megan and Morgan!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so happy to see this it must have been such a worry, good to hear your changing her food aswell bakers is one of the worst foods out theres there no goodness in it whatsoever(theres lots of info on here about it) some petshops are very ignorant about the products they sell, but im just so pleased shes a happy little puppy now


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Hiya

Glad to hear your pup is in much better spirits and the worms are now getting sorted 

I agree with noushka Bakers is one of the worst foods available, BUT I will say that after all the trauma your little pup has had i wouldnt be rushing to change food immediatly. Maybe wait a couple more weeks before starting on a slow and gradual change. You dont want another upset tummy and dehydrated pup again.

There are loads of threads about which foods to choose but you can always ask for advice on the nutrition threads

well done 

xxx


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi, so glad to hear the little one is doing so much better. Now you can really start to enjoy her. Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh! so glad little one is doing better, it is such a worry, that breeder was out of order selling that little one at 6 weeks old, they still need their mother at that age. the more the little one was eating the more it was feeding the worms and not the puppy poor little thing. Hypoglacemia was setting in aswell by the sounds of it, as it wasnt getting its ration of food. Puppies drop so quick when they miss a meal being so small. My chihuahua have Hypoglacemia and had to be put to sleep as he was fitting so badly, he went down hill so quickly even after being give interveous drip of glucouse etc. 
I use Science Plan for puppies it is more expensive but it is a very good food, when my dogs got a older I was able to change them onto another food as they did get fed up with Science after months on it, but it did do them good for a starter. I keep Nutri - Cal (in a tube) in my cupboard just incase they go off their food and need a booste. it is a life saver this stuff. Recomended by alot of breeders and also my vet.
Dont know why the breeder didnt worm your puppy from 2 weeks of age, it should of been done. I did my chihuahua puppies at 3 weeks and every two weeks thenon and also the mother.
So glad your little one is on the mend now. take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

dimkaz said:


> hi, under vet suggestion, i have used panacur 18.75% oral paste (for three days) on my two weeks old pups.
> 
> well they are large size, but still seemed tiny!
> and the mother needed to be de-wormed as well (MILBEMAX, 2 ADULT PILLS AND ONE PUPPY PILL, because of her size) so to avoid passing the worms back to the pups living in the same quarters...
> ...


next set of de-wormers is now due. still under vet suggestion 1 puppy pill of milbemax and the pups will be ok for one month.

milbemax pups is quite cheap and very effective, if i remember correctly (from yesterday) it came at some £2 per pill

good luck
d


----------

